
Facebook: A community-driven approach to AI infrastructure - ai_vegemite
https://code.fb.com/ml-applications/glow-a-community-driven-approach-to-ai-infrastructure/
======
senseamp
Translation: You all get in here, collectively spend billions of dollars of
your investor's money developing commodity chips that run this middle-ware
project we control, then compete on price for a chance to get subsistence
level gross margins on your silicon instead of writing it all off. Or maybe
we'll just use all of you to get better pricing from another vendor entirely,
like we did with all these ARM server CPU wannabes. And they'll get plenty of
suckers big and small. Looks like Qualcomm and Marvell(Cavium) are signing up
again. Cadence is the smart one here, because it will sell EDA tools to all of
them, so at least it will make some money.

------
gyre007
FB realized they dont have any skin in the HW acceleration game whilst having
their business so dependent on it. This is a very interesting positioning in
AI HW space.

